# Welchen Switch soll ich kaufen?



## Crysis777 (29. August 2008)

Hi Leutz,
ich bräuchte hilfe bei der Auswahl meines Switchs. Er sollte 8 Anschlüsse besitzen, Gbit haben und nicht mehr als 50 Euro kosten. Brauchen tue ich ihn für den Heimbetrieb und Lans mit Freunden, sollte also auch keine Probleme mit Dauerbetrieb haben.

Meine Entscheidung schwangt zwischen einem von diesen 3en:
*- 3Com Gigabit Switch 8 3CGSU08*

*- Netgear GS608*

- *Asus GigaX 1108N/V2

*Falls einer einen besseren weiß, würde ich das gerne wissen, meine grobe Wahl waren eben diese 3 und ich weiß nicht welcher von denen der beste ist. Thx schonmal im voraus für Hilfe.

Mfg Crysis777


----------



## exa (29. August 2008)

*AW: Welche Switch soll ich kaufen?*

ganz klar: netgear...


----------



## riedochs (29. August 2008)

*AW: Welche Switch soll ich kaufen?*

Wenn nur einer von den Dreien: Dann der 3Com.


----------



## exa (29. August 2008)

*AW: Welche Switch soll ich kaufen?*

lol, das gibt jetz verwirrung^^

ich hatte schon 3 com und netgear, und bin von netgear überzeugter...


----------



## riedochs (29. August 2008)

*AW: Welche Switch soll ich kaufen?*

Ich kenn von 3com die SuperStacks und die sind sehr gut.


----------



## exa (29. August 2008)

*AW: Welche Switch soll ich kaufen?*

naja, mal sehen gibt bestimmt noch mehr meinungen...


----------



## Crysis777 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Welche Switch soll ich kaufen?*

Zwiegespaltene Meinungen^^
Mal ne Zwischenfrage, geht es, dass ich meine pcs an den switch mit gbit anbinde und die dann auch mit gbit untereinander senden können, obwohl einer der angeschlossenen sachen nur 100mbit hat(der anschluss an meinen router is nur 100mbit)?


----------



## exa (29. August 2008)

*AW: Welche Switch soll ich kaufen?*

das kommt auf den switch an...

gibt welche die könenn das und welche die können das nicht...mein GS108 kanns...


----------



## Crysis777 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Welche Switch soll ich kaufen?*

Woher weiß ich ob das ein Switch kann, auf was muss man da achten?
Und kann der Netgear GS608 das?


----------



## riedochs (29. August 2008)

*AW: Welche Switch soll ich kaufen?*



exa schrieb:


> das kommt auf den switch an...
> 
> gibt welche die könenn das und welche die können das nicht...mein GS108 kanns...



Jeder Switch kann das. Hubs wuerden alle Anschluesse auf 100Mbit drosseln. Die ganzen guensten Switches (nicht managementbar) arbeiten normalerweise mit der "Store and Forward" Technik und koennen daher problemlos mit Ports mit unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten umgehen.

Managementbare Switche koennen auch noch mit "Fragment Free" und "Fast Forward" arbeiten, was aber gleiche Geschwindigkeiten vorausetzt.


----------



## Crysis777 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Welche Switch soll ich kaufen?*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten, hab mir jetzt dann einen Netgear GS608 geholt.

Mfg Crysis777


----------

